# This looks interesting...



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

"Moon" the trailer. I thought this might be the bio of Keith Moon, but I was wrong....


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, it does.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Good Catch... looks like a winner!



Richard King said:


> "Moon" the trailer. I thought this might be the bio of Keith Moon, but I was wrong....


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Richard King said:


> "Moon" the trailer. I thought this might be the bio of Keith Moon, but I was wrong....


This looks really good...from the trailer it seems like a cross between "Silent Running" and "Solaris"......


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

My son and his girlfriend saw it a few weeks ago.
They both agreed that the story was interesting, but that it wasn't a great movie by a long shot.
He said he wouldn't pay to see it again.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Watched the trailer on The Ultimate Trailer Show on HDNet a couple of weeks ago. I think it looks very good. I'd much rather hear Kevin Spacey than see him.


----------

